# Darwin's Story



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm posting this here, instead of 'Meet My Kitty!', because I'm only about 99.9% P) sure that we will be keeping this guy. My boyfriend hasn't met him yet, as he's been in the hospital (don't worry, he's fine thank goodness!), so he gets to make the final decision...but seriously, I have no idea how he couldn't! Anyways, this is Darwin's Story...

Just over a week ago, I was driving home from work late in the evening, and I noticed an animal, like a raccoon or something, close to a very busy road in the city. As I got closer I realized it was a cat. I pulled over in the nearest parking lot, as he was seeking cover in some nearby bushes (not the road thankfully!). I still had some kitty treats in my purse from my last encounter with a homeless kitty (the poor orange boy who unfortunately was run over), and so I held some out to him talking quietly, trying to coax him out. I could tell he wasn't afraid of me, but his situation, and he made that blatantly obvious, by taking the treats right out of my hand. So I slowly reached out for him and pulled him out of the bush, pulling him close to me. He was frozen in fear, shivering, and panting like crazy, but he clung to me tightly...and this has been the only time he's hurt me; he got me a bit on the hand and forearm with his back claws, but even these scratches from a terrified cat were mild.

I had no extra clothes or carriers in my car to wrap him up in, so I placed him on the passenger seat next to me...and he immediately jumped up onto the drivers side headrest, and layed down on my shoulders, still holding onto to me with all four clawed paws, but he did no damage this time (not even a mark!). I called up my vet, as I began to drive back towards home, and they said they had time to see him right away, and get him scanned for a microchip and that. They gave him a quick checkup (he passed with flying colors, yay!), and they took some blood (the results came back a few days ago, and he is negative for any nasties in his blood too!). He was a little thin and dirty, and was missing a few small patches of fur on his forelegs, as well as a tiny scratch on his nose. The whole time he stuck to me like glue, even going to far as to hook his claws in my work shirt when the vet tried to pick him up to examine him.

He had no collar or ID when I found him, so I asked the vet to do a microchip scan on him...no microchip. This devastated me, because it was obvious that this cat was _owned _by someone. Despite being a bit dirty, he had been taken care of, up until he found himself alone. I asked the vet if I could take him home so that I could have the chance to find his owner, and take care of him...because I _know _the county is euthanizing cats and kittens that come in because they are _full_...they even have an ad on Craig's List about it, practically begging people to adopt more cats and kittens because they have no more space.  Thankfully, my vet said yes (YAY!), and armed with the knowledge that my two girls at home were going to be safe for the most part (I was still waiting on blood results at this point), I took him home and made a beeline for the bathroom, which is where he's been staying since...his safe room. 

Samantha and Rochelle have both been intensely curious about the new friend in the bathroom, and the three of them (all three at once one time!) have been carrying on conversations, and batting at each other underneath the door, and even sharing toys underneath the door. Darwin (as I've started calling him), has been waiting patiently for an answer to my ads and flyers, and I've been scouring Craig's List and PetFinder for Lost ads, but so far nothing. It breaks my heart to know that Darwin has most probably been "dumped" by his owner, because I know that if I lost a cat as wonderful and loving as he has turned out to be, I would be desperate to get him back...but so far nothing...no responses...I'm still searching, but starting to give up hope.

A little about Darwin! He is a young (maybe around 1-1.5 years), neutered, male, who loves to play, play, play (no toy is too good for him!), sit on my shoulders, and headbutt and rub on me _constantly_ (it's as if he's so gracious to me for getting him off the street!). I've posted a few pics of him...he's _*beautiful*_! At first I thought his eyes were yellow, but upon closer inspection, they are yellow and green! I sure hope he gets to be mine! :love2


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awwww, what a cute kitty! I am so glad to read that you got him and are taking care of him. You're doing a great thing and like you said, Darwin seems to know it. Congrats on everything you're doing. I hope your boyfriend is agreeable to keeping him! What's one more, right? (Said the woman who has 1 cat and can't really relate.)


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Just wanted to give an update on Darwin. No owners have come looking for him, and even though he's fine and just as cuddly as ever, I realized he would never be happy in a multi-cat home...he's an explorer and very independent, and while he tolerates my girls, I just don't know if I could ever really trust him being alone with them...he's kinda moody, heh. But a ray of hope came in the form of a close friend of mine who just lost her cat of 17 years, and she has agreed to give him a home! So Darwin will be happy and safe and very well loved, and I couldn't be more happy for him. It's sad to see him go, but I'll be able to visit plenty.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, that's the next best thing! That's great that you'll be able to see him again and especially in the beginning, give him a little continuity. He sounds like such a great kitty and you did a great thing to find him a home.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks October.  I took Darwin over to his new home earlier today, and he immediately started exploring and marking the place, coming back every once in a while to mew at us...I think he's going to be fine, hehe. I'll be going over this weekend too to play with him.

Probably won't need anymore updates on the little guy. I'm just happy that he's found a forever home where I am 100% positive that he will be loved.


----------

